

This Is Why Poor People's Bad Decisions Make Perfect Sense - gabzuka
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/linda-tirado/why-poor-peoples-bad-decisions-make-perfect-sense_b_4326233.html

======
jareds
It was also not explained why this person is going to school. Why are they
going to school? I would assume that if they were making the choice to put in
the work for school they have not completely given up on a better life in
which case I would expect them to at least consider making some other better
decisions.

------
mjwhansen
Looks like she just wrote a book, "Hand to Mouth: Living in Bootstrap America"
that will be available in early October: [http://www.amazon.com/Hand-Mouth-
Living-Bootstrap-America/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Hand-Mouth-Living-
Bootstrap-America/dp/0399171983/)

Also, shouldn't this article have a (2013) tag?

------
WalterSear
No one ever explains why having children in poverty makes perfect sense. It's
not that unavoidable either.

~~~
mjwhansen
She actually explains it in the article:

\- The nearest Planned Parenthood is 3 hours away

\- The college she attends has free condoms, but most people in poverty aren't
college students

\- Low-cost medical clinics/clinics with sliding scales still have a co-pay

\- Sleeping with someone makes you feel valued and is free way to make
yourself feel better, if only for an hour

The last point is something that many middle class/rich people do as well --
sleeping with people to feel valued -- but most of them are able to purchase
birth control methods and/or easily access free birth control (like the condom
jar).

~~~
WalterSear
You don't put it in if you don't want babies. People equate this with not
having any sex, which is simply inane.

~~~
alexanderss
So every time you "put it in," you are trying to make a baby? Poor people also
know about the different kinds of sex acts available to humans, I'm not sure
if you're a virgin, trolling, or just don't understand how human biology
works.

